# provincetown cape cod



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

I will be out at cape cod area this laborday weekend and was wondering where to fish and what to expect to catch. I never been there before but will be lugging around my surf fishing gear in hopes of big fish.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*summer fishing is best...*

at the cape then things this taper off a bit. according to those in the know the three "hot" beaches are Head of the Meadow Beach, Chatham Inlet, and Balston Beach*. the guys at falmouth tackle will also turn you on to a few spots where some stripers holdover. i don't know when they run but fisherman also target, bluefish, bonito and false albacore (sp) from the surf. 

*field & stream 10/03


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Fishin Rod:*

Check this out. Do a search on Provincetown and they're catching big blues on the surf.

http://www.fishingcapecod.com/fishingforecast.htm

I'm heading up there myself (but I'm staying at Hyannis). I'm planning to fish at Marconi Beach.

I also read a report from some site that says they had a bluefish blitz at WellFleet Harbor, I trhink they went out on a boat.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

fishing is done and the count was zero. fished all day Saturday, the water was full of seaweed which kept tangling up on the lines. I did not even get a bite. Sunday I tried right before sundown. The seaweed was gone this time. The ranger made me move away from the fishing area because people wanted to swim there. I thought that was odd but did not argue since I was not catching anything anyway. As the sun went down the fish started biting but suddenly so did the mosquitos. The fish would only hit once really hard and take off without even getting hooked. The mosquitos would bite more than once and hang around. I stood wondering how the #@% these fishes were not getting hooked since I could not even get those damm little eels on the hook without hooking myself.
Still had a great time sitting on the beach with my girl. Provincetown was not at all what I expected but still had fun.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Slow:*

Saturday: 
I went to Douser beach (around Barnstable area) , but fished off the jetty. Did'nt even get a nibble on cut bait and lures (I was targeting blues). Saw some kid with around 6 Scup (Porgies) in their bucket. After few hours, I packed it in and watched how few folks landed some decent size scups. I came to find out later that scup season was closed. It seems the locals were either not aware of the regs or it's not enforced since it's a tourist town.

Sunday:
I was going to the beach on the Seashore State park. But I glanced over some brochures on headboat trips that targeted sea bass for $25.00 on a 4 hr fishing trip. I thought that was pretty cheap, so I went. On the dock, the captain warned that it will be a slow day, and he didn't disappoint. We moved to 4 different spots before few folks landed some nice seabass. Some started using cut bait and they landed blues over 30 inches. I CR'ed a scup and lost what I think was a seabass. It was a fun trip even though I had no keeper.


----------



## striperboy (Apr 12, 2004)

*MV Derby*

I will be fishing the MV Derby the weekend of 9-24. Another guy from Balto will be fishing next weekend 9-17. I fish Chappaquiddick for two weeks in June and sometimes do the fall derby. I'll post what I hear, any other reports are appreciated. I do best on Stripers at night casting lures in June, I am not as confident about the fall scene at MV.

Thanks


----------

